# Lets see some pumpkin carvings!



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Loved char's puffer'kin so wondering if we can have a thread just on pumpkin carvings. Free for all findings and posting so not limited to fish. Anything goes.  I'd post some but I'm on my itouch right now.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

This is my fav...I'd make a display on the lawn but I have a feeling that my A-hole neighbors (except for 3-4 housholds) will not find it as humerous as I do and have their kids smash it up.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I loved the puffer fish pumpkin too! So creative!
This was my cat pumpkin this year :


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice pumpkin carvings there. I didn't do any this year but hte onesI've seen are the usual lid, two eyes, a nose, and the mouth.

This is one of my favorite carvings.

http://www.cosplaylab.com/contests/winners/pumpkin05.asp I think there was supposed to be one yearly after but it seemed like the 2005 was a single contest unless I oversighted it in my hasty skimming.

The look alike outfits are A1! 
http://www.cosplaylab.com/contests/winners/index.asp Look alikes.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Not quite the pumpkin but I had to take a double take and a close up look. ; It sure did look like someone in stage make up. 

http://www.maniacworld.com/pumpkin-carving-5.jpg


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Up!*

Look what my friend did to his pumpkin this year!

*UP!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow very cool...I've always wanted to try one of those more advanced pumpkin carvings.

That watermelon looks freaky though


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I only had two kids come to my door, and both were neighbours


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I think it had alot to do with how cold it was. But normally, at my parent's place there's no more than a handfull of kids these days anyways. Us 'kids' all grew up and moved out of there lol.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris S said:


> I only had two kids come to my door, and both were neighbours


I used to have very few kids at my door in the pass several years. I find that my surrounding neighbors make a big difference. All of my right hand neighbors 5 or 6 house down are either Protestant/Muslim/Hindu. The don't give a crap about Halloween. On my left is one or two Muslim neighbors. Same thing there. They don't hand out candies. So for about 8 houses in a row, it's completely black except my house, which is kind of in the middle. My house is the only one that have decorations. So very few kids have the gutts to make it to my house. Good thing on the other side of the street, almost every house hand out candies.
This gives me a chance to upgrade my hand out to something a bit more expensive. I got a bit more kids coming over this year. Some of the costum are amazing. The ones I like the most this year was 2 brothers dressed up as Luigi and Mario. The coolest one to me was "Night Girl", damn, if she put on the mask, she looks exactly like the little girl in "Kick ass".

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Has to google up the 'kick ass' girl. Never heard of it before. Interesting. Now that I think about it I think I've seen some girls cosplay as that recently but was not aware of thier origin.

More bumpkins 

http://ronleyba.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/freepumpkincarvingtemplates.jpg

http://shewalkssoftly.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/pumpkin-carving-inspiration.jpg loving it!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Opps, my bad, wasn't looking at what I was typing again. It's "Hit Girl".

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

